# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Steer away from Petco fruit flies!

## Xavier

The fruit flies I got for my mantis egg cases *ACTUALLY COULD 
FLY!* That cause fruit flies to invade our home that 
*JUST NOW* died off! If you need fruit flies in a 
pinch, make sure that they can't get out in your house, or fruit flies will 
invade your house for 2 years!

----------


## Krispy

The plastic jug with a white lid? Dealing with this now lol. The screens in their lids suck. And mine mostly escaped the enclosures too. On the plus side ive named a few rapidly growing spiders in my room lol.

----------


## Xavier

Oh and so  you know what it looks like, it's the size of a average peanut butter or a jam/jelly jar. What was funny, I dumped them in, and about a day or two later, I saw one do a loopy loop in the mantis cage, and I told my parents about it, and they said, "Eh, it was just one, the others are flightless." And then our house was *FULL* with these guys! Before we left to California, I started seeing less and less, so let's hope that they died off...

----------


## gut

Oh dear, this explains a lot. Bought some for my toadlets and was in the kitchen a day later like "hmm, those fruit flies sure do travel a lot for not having any wings..."

----------

